# Redneck Busies Himself with Giving us a Bad Name



## ThreeDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Take a look at this guy. I DARE you not to laugh at least ONCE.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=jNIMT6e3Qog

I know he probably had good intentions, but holy crap. And that Confederate flag did not help.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Shouldn't you be working GNR?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> Take a look at this guy. I DARE you not to laugh at least ONCE.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=jNIMT6e3Qog
> ...



I'm a southern man, and an occasional redneck, but GOD DAMN. I think the set of Hee Haw is missing an extra.


----------



## ThreeDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Shouldn't you be working GNR?


 
Feh, a long time ago I played FO3 alot and decided to pretend to be Three Dog. Had a Steam GNR fanclub and everything. I just thought it would be fun to bring it back.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2010)

> December 07, 2007



Not to mention these are getting posted ad nauseam and who the fuck cares to begin with.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> Feh, a long time ago I played FO3 alot and decided to pretend to be Three Dog. Had a Steam GNR fanclub and everything. I just thought it would be fun to bring it back.


You'd better do a good 3dog impression. I want my wasteland news damnit!


----------



## ThreeDog (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You'd better do a good 3dog impression. I want my wasteland news damnit!


 
I'm working on it, actually.

*EDIT:*

The impression, not a show. I would have no clue how to do it or WHAT to do WITH it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 6, 2010)

I commented on that video "i want to cum on his face"

I hope i don't get banned lol


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I commented on that video "i want to cum on his face"
> 
> I hope i don't get banned lol


SO THAT WAS YOU


----------



## fallcitypete (Feb 6, 2010)

it cool that he dosent hate furries but i dont think hes realy helping us for clear resones


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You'd better do a good 3dog impression. I want my wasteland news damnit!


LOL I'm actually listening to the Fallout 3 soundtrack right now.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

XD its so funny


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

I saw two seconds of it and had to exit...just how much moonshine did the fucker drink to decide to make a vid like that? e_e


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

No one can give furries a worse name then the name they have already given themselves.


----------



## SpartaDog (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL

"I think....I think cartoon animals are cool. Like.....Timon, n'....n' Balto.....They're cooool. They look good. They look.....they look better than real animals. They're......They're coooool."

Thanks for trying to help dude, but....we'll pass.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

2007....

that's nearly 4 years ago.
irrelevant now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> Take a look at this guy. I DARE you not to laugh at least ONCE.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=jNIMT6e3Qog
> ...




That video dates back to 2007. Stop living in the past, and by that I mean stop bringing up the fucking OLD shit that was done years ago, such as this video....


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That video dates back to 2007. Stop living in the past, and by that I mean stop bringing up the fucking OLD shit that was done years ago, such as this video....



agreed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> agreed.




It irks me that many furries seem to find video's on YT that have been there for at least a year and then rant about it's content. Do people not look at the date the video was uploaded on? or am I the only one who notes the date of a video?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 6, 2010)

he's not even a hot redneck. :C furries are almost never hot.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> he's not even a hot redneck. :C furries are almost never hot.



thats true =_=


----------



## selkie (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a fake persona, look at the rest of his channel.


----------



## Matt (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the redneck thing is fake. That's about it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> Take a look at this guy. I DARE you not to laugh at least ONCE.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=jNIMT6e3Qog
> ...



Yeah.  Couldn't finish that.  Found the video he was responding to more amusing.  Drapeface.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

He said, in the response video, that the whole redneck thing was a joke, and he feels stupid for doing it...


----------



## xcliber (Feb 6, 2010)

He made a second :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jALkjsF2z78&feature=related

Edit:
Woow i'm slow :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Why would the Confederate flag not help? It's just a flag of the South. In the 1860's it actually represented economic freedom.


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why would the Confederate flag not help? It's just a flag of the South. In the 1860's it actually represented economic freedom.



True, but currently it represents racial hatred, backwardness, and NASCAR fans. So it's not the best thing to hang up on your wall when your trying to defend anything not pertaining to those 3 things.

Also only 45,000 or so people watched it, no big deal in the world of YouTube. Drama level didn't even hit yellow in this case.


----------



## Solas (Feb 7, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think the set of Hee Haw is missing an extra.



I second this, in a major way.


----------



## Solas (Feb 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why would the Confederate flag not help? It's just a flag of the South. In the 1860's it actually represented economic freedom.



Thank you for actually knowing your history.  It makes me happy on the inside.  

(and I apologize for posting twice in a row)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Solas said:


> ScrubWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I think the set of Hee Haw is missing an extra.
> ...


 
I'm extremely pleased that someone got the reference


----------



## InfernalTobias (Feb 7, 2010)

I watch it and the secound one, did not laugh.  Pounded my head into my computer desk as soon as I realized I wasted 86 secounds of my life.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

InfernalTobias said:


> I watch it and the secound one, did not laugh.  Pounded my head into my computer desk as soon as I realized I wasted 86 secounds of my life.



I first thought you made a typo in "seconds" until I saw you do the exact same mistake a second time. No u in seconds.

the video is from 2007, why the fuck-in-hell would anyone get worked up over something that old? to me that video is ancient history.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 7, 2010)

Noble cause but a weak argument and a bad video as well.

The comments were god awful... I really hate YouTube's community.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Noble cause but a weak argument and a bad video as well.
> 
> The comments were god awful... I really hate YouTube's community.



Does it really matter considering how old the video is?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Does it really matter considering how old the video is?



Not really.


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

Ololol
5 Stars for confederate flag XDD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2010)

TDK said:


> True, but currently it represents racial hatred, backwardness, and NASCAR fans. So it's not the best thing to hang up on your wall when your trying to defend anything not pertaining to those 3 things.
> 
> Also only 45,000 or so people watched it, no big deal in the world of YouTube. Drama level didn't even hit yellow in this case.


 
You can't let a group of people hijack a symbol, and it only shows the lack of knowledge Americans have of American Civil War.



Solas said:


> Thank you for actually knowing your history. It makes me happy on the inside.
> 
> (and I apologize for posting twice in a row)


 
And it makes me happy that you know yours, too.


----------



## TDK (Feb 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You can't let a group of people hijack a symbol, and it only shows the lack of knowledge Americans have of American Civil War.



I know about the Civil War, a war fought over Southern independence... NOT SLAVERY. Sadly, people don't really know that.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 7, 2010)

TDK said:


> I know about the Civil War, a war fought over Southern independence... NOT SLAVERY. Sadly, people don't really know that.


Then how does it represent "racial hatred, backwardness, and NASCAR fans" exactly?
I'm from the South, love the flag, hate NASCAR and hate racism.

So please, explain how if that's what the Civil War was about then that is what the flag represents?

Honestly, the flag just represents the South. That is all.
And the Union flag represents the North - though, I can't say as though I've seen it too much.

By the way, honest question.

Also, I could watch the video because I could not hear him properly.
Only one headphone works when i plug it into the speakers so it's hard to hear anything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Then how does it represent "racial hatred, backwardness, and NASCAR fans" exactly?
> I'm from the South, love the flag, hate NASCAR and hate racism.
> 
> So please, explain how if that's what the Civil War was about then that is what the flag represents?
> ...



Try another set of headphones, if you still get sound through one earpiece only with a set hyou know works then it is the socket on your speakers, if both earpieces work with a different set you know it is the headphones.

Or even better plug your headphones into another device such as an MP3 player, if one still only works then you will know for sure you need a new set of headphones.

As for the flag, it is just a flag, I like how it looks.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Try another set of headphones, if you still get sound through one earpiece only with a set hyou know works then it is the socket on your speakers, if both earpieces work with a different set you know it is the headphones.
> 
> Or even better plug your headphones into another device such as an MP3 player, if one still only works then you will know for sure you need a new set of headphones.
> 
> As for the flag, it is just a flag, I like how it looks.


It's the speakers. I switch headphones whenever they die out, it's alwyas the same so... yeah.
It's the speakers as the headphones work fine in anything else.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 7, 2010)

selkie said:


> It's a fake persona, look at the rest of his channel.



Yeah, I thought so too, this guy is just waaay too redneck to be, y'know, a real redneck.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 8, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Then how does it represent "racial hatred, backwardness, and NASCAR fans" exactly?



lol, I don't know.


----------



## TDK (Feb 8, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Then how does it represent "racial hatred, backwardness, and NASCAR fans" exactly?
> I'm from the South, love the flag, hate NASCAR and hate racism.
> 
> So please, explain how if that's what the Civil War was about then that is what the flag represents?



I'm talking about in the minds of the rest of America CURRENTLY. Thats a perception that many people have of the flag right now, the flag does represent a historical aspect of our country and the history of the South, but to a lot of people it dosen't represent more than the three things I said earlier.


----------



## Vintage (Feb 8, 2010)

TDK said:
			
		

> I know about the Civil War, a war fought over Southern independence... NOT SLAVERY. Sadly, people don't really know that.



the southern secession was in order to secure the states' rights to enslave. if this isn't the case, then please explain these choice quotes from the confederate constitution:



			
				http://avalon.law.yale.edu/19th_century/csa_csa.asp said:
			
		

> (4) No bill of attainder, ex post facto law, or law denying or impairing the right of property in negro slaves shall be passed.





			
				http://avalon.law.yale.edu/19th_century/csa_csa.asp said:
			
		

> (3) The Confederate States may acquire new territory; and Congress shall have power to legislate and provide governments for the inhabitants of all territory belonging to the Confederate States, lying without the limits of the several Sates; and may permit them, at such times, and in such manner as it may by law provide, to form States to be admitted into the Confederacy. In all such territory the institution of negro slavery, as it now exists in the Confederate States, shall be recognized and protected be Congress and by the Territorial government; and the inhabitants of the several Confederate States and Territories shall have the right to take to such Territory any slaves lawfully held by them in any of the States or Territories of the Confederate States.



if the civil war was not about slavery, why enshrine the right to own slaves as property in the constitution? ironically, doing this is an example of the federal overreach that the south apparently disdained, but it's federal overreach _we can all agree on_, so i guess it's okay!

abolition would have destroyed the south's one-crop economy that relied exclusively on slavery (so i guess you could say the confederate flag is a symbol of economic freedom because slavery = economic freedom from the north). federalism is an issue that complements the main issue at hand, but pretending it was the main issue and that preservation of the ability to enslave was an afterthought is a little disingenuous.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 9, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> Take a look at this guy. I DARE you not to laugh at least ONCE.



I failed the first two seconds of the video once I read the L4D2 ref. comments. =(


----------

